# ipod lightning to analog-- Sony XES GURUS HELP!



## quickrip (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone here used this 
Lightning Sounds Kit

I'm trying to come up with a way to hook my iphone 6 to my sony xes-p1 rca aux in. If anyone has other solutions I'm interested. I've also seen people here using the pure i20 but it looks more involved than I think I can handle. I'm looking for more of plug and play option.

I've also seen unilink cables that fool the sony head units to believe that the changer is plugged in which allow this rca set to be used for aux in. Can I use this fooling unilink cable for the t1 unilink port on the xes-p1? Another option I've toyed with is using the unilink fooling cable in the changer port on the p1. Then use my c90's digital output to the p1 digital input (changer input) and another fooling cable in the changer port on the c90 with my iphone using the notaluddite adaptor pluged in the rca's here. Sorry If that sounds retarded. I'm struggling with this. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I think you must need it:









For I phone first generation but after, I'm not sure..


----------



## quickrip (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you offering to sell this interface or just showing me the item? I believe this will work but I'm really looking to keep the signal digital. If I can't figure out how to do this I will be looking for something like this for sure. 
Thank you. 
Ben


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

No, not for sell, just to help you

I want to keep all my XES element


----------

